# Duración puntos y rayas en código morse?



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola gente, este ves no les voy a hacer una consulta relacionada con la electronica, pero necesito su ayuda.
Estoy trabajando en un manipulador parra telegrafia, y necesito que alguien me facilite donde puedo encontrar la duracion de los DI y DAH (puntos y rayas) a diferentes velocidades. 
Me explico, cw a 5ppm el DI dura (por poner algo)  20ms, y el DAT dura 60ms.
A 15ppm el DI dura 10ms y el DAT 30ms…
Agradeceria si alguien me puede ayudar con una lista o una página o  algo que me oriente, nose si habra quedado clara mi duda.
Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola Lautaro.....la duracion del punto se toma como unidad y de la raya 3 veces la del punto....la "palabra" para la medicion de la velocidad se cuenta cada 5 caracteres emitidos por cada una.

Ej: "El perro se mordio la cola" si es transmitida en 1 minuto son 21 caracteres / 5 = 4 Palabras Por Minuto(PPM) y te sobra 1 caracter.

La separacion entre caracteres de la misma palabra es igual a la duracion de 2 puntos y la de palabras entre si es de 4 puntos.

En definitiva es parecido a la MUSICA...los tiempos lo dicen todo y todo lo marcan en forma armonica.

Saludos.

Ric.

PD: preguntale a LU6UO que de eso algo sabe.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 29, 2010)

Mirá este enlace:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morse_code#Representation_and_timing
Ahí tenés las relaciones de tiempos.
Solo necesitás hacerte una tabla en una planilla de cálculo, y ahí podes calcularlos.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 30, 2010)

Hola gente, muchisimas grracias por su ayuda. @ricbevi gracias a tu explicacion ya me quedo claro como es la separacion y la duración, ya te mande una petición de amistad aqui en el foro para seguir en contacto, si sos radioaficionado me gustaria saber tu licencia por si alguna vez tengo la suerte de oirte en el “eter”.
Lo mismo para @black-tiger1954, gracias a ese articulo ya tengo hecha parcialmente una tabla con los valores a distintas velocidades:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...YkhXb3ZWc1ZmOEpWREZsdmJobkE&hl=es&output=html

Ahora lo que me resta es probarlo en el microcontrolador para ver si suena bonito, en cuanto lo haga les comento.
Muchas gracias de nuevo, feliz año!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 30, 2010)

Va a ser difícil que transmita, ya que mi licencia original la perdí (no la renové era LU3EFK) la otra que saqué la perdí por el mismo motivo (LW3DKQ) y además, como soy muy vejete, *NO* me gusta la BLU (patos), *NO* me gusta modulación digital del tipo que sea (debo reconocer que hice pruebas con PWM en alto nivel para modular AM), solo *AM* y en 80 metros!
Ah, y eso sí, con equipos caseritos, nada de otras cosas


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 3, 2011)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Hola gente, muchisimas grracias por su ayuda. @ricbevi gracias a tu explicacion ya me quedo claro como es la separacion y la duración, ya te mande una petición de amistad aqui en el foro para seguir en contacto, si sos radioaficionado me gustaria saber tu licencia por si alguna vez tengo la suerte de oirte en el “eter”.
> Lo mismo para @black-tiger1954, gracias a ese articulo ya tengo hecha parcialmente una tabla con los valores a distintas velocidades:
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...YkhXb3ZWc1ZmOEpWREZsdmJobkE&hl=es&output=html
> ...



Bueno desde el 77' por acá LU8DRB y el "martillito" lo agarre para poder  ascender de categoría a "Superior" con sus 20PPM por el 80' y hasta ahora no lo  largue.
Como trabajo en RF todo el DIA mis salidas son poco frecuentes pero  todo es posible.

Un abrazo.


Ric.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ah, y eso sí, con equipos caseritos, nada de otras cosas


Que envidia! yo recien empiezo y tambien quiero construir.

LU8DRB espero alguna vez nos crucemos. 
Entre otras cosas, ya agregue los datos al programa y la "musiquita" suena perfecto, gracias de nuevo.
73 para ambos.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 28, 2011)

Cuando todo falle.... el CW no lo hará... adelante con la telegrafía y lo hecho en casa !!

Saludos... y no dejen perder sus caracteristicas...


----------

